# جماعة اسلامية بغزة تختطف المسيحين وتجبرهم على تغير دينهم



## رامي-777 (16 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_*جماعة اسلامية بغزة تختطف المسيحين وتجبرهم على تغير دينهم*_
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بيت لحم 2000 - إتهمت الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في غزة، اليوم الإثنين، جماعة أسلامية مسلحة، لم تسمها، بأختطاف شاب [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]مسيحي وفتاتين.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال مطران الكنيسة في القطاع، المطران اليكسيوس في حديث لراديو بيت لحم 2000، أن الشاب رامز العمش (24عاما) أختطف على يد جماعة اسلامية يوم السبت الماضي 14/7/2012 بعد ضغوط عليه لتغيير دينه من المسيحية الى الأسلام، وانه منع من الاتصال بأهله طوال هذه الفترة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأوضح المطران انه لم تعرف بعد مكان احتجاز الشاب العمش ويرجح ان يكون في مخيم المغازي او البريج.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال: "ذهب والدا الشاب لمركز الشرطة لتقديم شكوى حول اختطاف ابنهم، حيث تحققت الشرطة من الموضوع، إلا انها لم تحرك ساكنا بعد معرفتها بأن قائد هذه المجموعة هو الدكتور سالم سلامة".[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأضاف ان سلامة يعتبر من علماء الدين المسلمين في القطاع.[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*وأشار المطران الى أن والدة الشاب العمش مرضت وتم نقلها الى المستشفى وتم الاتصال بالمجموعة الخاطفة كي يتمكن الشاب رامز من رؤية والدته، وقال: "وصل رامز الى مستشفى الشفاء بمحاطا بـ 3 سيارات ج**يب محملة بالمسلحين، وعندما دخل المستشفى واطمئن على والدته طلب العودة مع والده ومطران الكنيسة الا ان المسلحين رفضوا السماح له بالعودة".*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]واردف: "هناك جماعات تحاول اقناع الشباب المسيحيين باعتناق الاسلام، واختطافهم بعيدا عن أهلهم وذويهم واعطائهم انواعا من المخدرات، وتهدد باختطاف المزيد منهم".[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشدد المطران أليكسيوس على العلاقة الطيبة التي جمعت المسلمين والمسيحيين في غزة على مدى السنوات الماضية.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناشد كل الجهات الرسمية في غزة بالتدخل لوقف عمليات اختطاف المسيحيين وأجبارهم على تغيير دينهم من قبل جماعات اسلامية متطرفة، على حد وصفه.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكد على ان الكنيسة تجري اتصالاتها مع الصليب الاحمر ومنظمات حقوق الانسان من أجل حماية المسيحيين في القطاع.[/FONT]*​ بتاريخ : الإثنين 16-07-2012 04:43 مساء
المصدر 

http://www.rb2000.ps/arb/news.php?action=view&id=22186



وصدقوني  والي بيحصل في فلسطين ارض المسيح وغزه   اكثر من هيك كمان كتير  في اجبار المسيحيات على الاسلام 
يعني ليسا البعض   يعتقد ان اخطتاف المسيحيات   واجبارهم على الاسلام  بس في مصر   
وانا مستغرب من سكوت المسيحين وبدات في فلسطين على  هذه المواضيع يعني سو بستنو !!!! ليسا بنضحك على بعضينا ونقول ............


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2012)

*يرفض انكار المسيح
وحتى لو دبحوه هو الرابح بكل تأكيد
*​


----------



## V mary (16 يوليو 2012)

* الله هي العدوي وصلت لغزة *


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

وصلت؟ فلسطين خلت من المسيحيين تقريباً! ومن زمان...

حماس هي جزء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اصﻻً!

وبعد كل ده عجبي على من يدافع عن فلسطين رغم كل البﻻوي اللي بيعملوها فينا...


----------



## چاكس (16 يوليو 2012)

*هذا نتاج تعاليم الاسلام المتشددة نحو الأديان الأخرى*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وبعد كل ده عجبي على من يدافع عن فلسطين رغم كل البﻻوي اللي بيعملوها فينا...



*ما دخل فلسطين بالموضوع يا أخي؟ اذا كانت الجماعات الاسلامية مجرمة، هل يعني هذا بالضرورة أن إسرائيل ليست دولة مجرمة ومحتلة؟! هل ننسى كل القونين الدولية؟ كلاهما في النهاية وجهان لعملة واحدة!

للأسف الخبر صحيح، وقد أورته وكالة معا الإخبارية أيضا: الرابط

ربنا يحمي فلسطين من هؤلاء الحمقى.*


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

ما الفرق بين محتل ومحتل اخر؟

بص انا باحب مبدأ يا نعيش عيشة فل...يا نموت احنا الكل....ده الرادع الوحيد في ايد الضعفاء


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> * الله هي العدوي وصلت لغزة *



*موضوع أسلمة المسيحيات موجود عندنا في فلسطين من زمان للأسف، لكن مسكوت عنه لأسباب عدّة، منها تعامل الرئيس الراحل ياسر عرفات مع الموضوع بحكمة، إذ أنه أصدر مرسوما يمنع فيه زواج أي مسيحية تحت عمر ال 18 سنة من مسلم دون موافقة أهلها.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ما الفرق بين محتل ومحتل اخر؟
> 
> بص انا باحب مبدأ يا نعيش عيشة فل...يا نموت احنا الكل....ده الرادع الوحيد في ايد الضعفاء



*مع إني مش فاهم السطر الأخير من كلامك، لكن سأجيبك على السؤال أخي العزيز. الإحتلال الإسرائلي هو إحتلال فاشي لا يفرق عن النازية بشيء، يسعى لمحي تاريخ شعبي وتراثه بالكامل، بل ومحي شعبي نفسه من أرضه!! أما الإحتلال الإسلامي، فهو إحتلال فكري فاشي أيضا، لكن بأيدي من يؤيده، وهذا لا يعني أن الشعب كلّه يؤيده، فهناك الكثيرون من المسلمين لا يؤيدو الجماعات الإسلامية. أنظر مثلا المثال الذي أوردته في مشاركتي السابقة عن تعامل الرئيس ياسر عرفات مع المسيحيين، وهو مسلم.*


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

وهو اصﻻً ايه اللي جاب المسلمين هناك؟

ﻻ يوجد ادنى فرق....بس اليهود مش بيحاولوا يهودوكم!


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

يا نعيش عيشة فل يا نموت احنا الكل ده مثل مصري...

عن طريقة هدم المعبد...عليا وعلى اعدائي...

طالما انتم لن تعطوني حقوقي في فلسطين...اذاً فلتخرب عليكم ايضاً معي...طالما انا كده كده مقتول


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 يوليو 2012)

*حتى في فلسطين التي تحت سيطرة اليهود تحصل مثل هذه الأشياء !!*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وصلت؟ فلسطين خلت من المسيحيين تقريباً! ومن زمان...





johnnie قال:


> حماس هي جزء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اصﻻً!
> 
> وبعد كل ده عجبي على من يدافع عن فلسطين رغم كل البﻻوي اللي بيعملوها فينا...


 
*خلاص ما في شيء إسمه فلسطين*

*هي الآن أصبحت دولة يهودية تسمى بإسرائييييييييييييييييييل*

*فلسطين إنتهت والإسلام والمسيحية سوف ينتهون فيها وستكون ملك لليهود *

*هذه حقيقة لا نريد أن نعترف بها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *حتى في فلسطين التي تحت سيطرة اليهود تحصل مثل هذه الأشياء !!*



*غزة تحت سيطرة حماس ..... وهم فرع الاخوان المسلمين فى فلسطين*


----------



## Eva Maria (16 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *حتى في فلسطين التي تحت سيطرة اليهود تحصل مثل هذه الأشياء !!*


*
وضع المسيحيين تحت سيطرة اليهود ليس بأفضل 

أعطيك مثال 

الرهبان عندما يمرون في أزقة القدس يتعرضون للبصق والشتم من قبل اليهود المتطرفين ورأيت هذا بأم عيني. مظهر يظهر قبح الاحتلال !!!


هذا مثال بسيط فقط*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *وضع المسيحيين تحت سيطرة اليهود ليس بأفضل *
> 
> *أعطيك مثال *
> 
> ...


 
*كل شيء وارد من اليهود *

*أفضل شيء البصق عليهم*


----------



## Eva Maria (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وصلت؟ فلسطين خلت من المسيحيين تقريباً! ومن زمان...
> 
> حماس هي جزء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اصﻻً!
> 
> وبعد كل ده عجبي على من يدافع عن فلسطين رغم كل البﻻوي اللي بيعملوها فينا...



*هههههههههه لاطبعا 
غزة ليست فلسطين وحماس لا تمثل فلسطين ولا الفلسطينين

حماس الان بالنسبة للفلسطينيين منظمةمعزولة ومنبوذة وفاقدة للشرعية منذ زمن

هناك الضفة الغربية وعرب الداخل 

في الضفة الغربية يعامل المسيحيين بأفضل وجه في رام الله وبيت لحم 

لكن حماس تيار اسلامي متطرف ماذا ننتظر منه ؟سلام ومحبة ؟:smil12:

*


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

على ما اسمع ان بيت لحم بعد ما كانت اغلبيتها مسيحيين فرغت من المسيحيين اليوم...والجهاديين يفخرون بذلك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*الموضوع بدأ أن جماعات اسلامية بتخطف شباب و بنات مسيحيين .. و بقوة قادر فى النص كدة بصقنا على اليهود .. و هما مالهم بالموضوع ولا اليهود بقو ملطشة خلاص ؟؟
و دايما يقولو فلسطين فلسطين يجى خبر مش على هواهم يبقى لازم نعترف انها اسرائيل مش فلسطين !! شوف يا أخى .. إن له فى ذلك حكم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

> إتهمت الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في غزة، اليوم الإثنين، جماعة أسلامية مسلحة، لم تسمها، بأختطاف شاب مسيحي وفتاتين



وليش ساكته وماتسميها من هم؟
 اذا الخبر صخيح بها المعنى فهذه جماعه غبيه او متستره وتخطف باسمم دين تاج راسهم ومايفهمونه ومايعرفو ان تعريف الايمان هو 
 ماوقر في القلب وصدقه العمل مو غصب واجباري 





> فلسطين إنتهت والإسلام والمسيحية سوف ينتهون فيها وستكون ملك لليهود
> 
> هذه حقيقة لا نريد أن نعترف بها



اعترف بها لوحدك 
 يوم لنا ويوم علينا والاكيد ان الاخير لنا


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الموضوع بدأ أن جماعات اسلامية بتخطف شباب و بنات مسيحيين .. و بقوة قادر فى النص كدة بصقنا على اليهود .. و هما مالهم بالموضوع ولا اليهود بقو ملطشة خلاص ؟؟
> و دايما يقولو فلسطين فلسطين يجى خبر مش على هواهم يبقى لازم نعترف انها اسرائيل مش فلسطين !! شوف يا أخى .. إن له فى ذلك حكم *


*
أعتقد أنك تقصدينني أنا بتعليقك هذا 

ولكن ردي كان على من يتخيل أن الوضع في اسرائيل أفضل, وهو يرد على هذا التعليق :*




> اقتباس: المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahm@d n@bil 1
> حتى في فلسطين التي تحت سيطرة اليهود تحصل مثل هذه الأشياء !!


*

أرجو فهم سياق الحديث قبل الانتقاد
ونعم اليهود بالنسبة لي ملطشة.

ولا بس الفلسطينيين ملطشة وأرواحهم رخيصة؟ 

كل واحد حر في رأيه.

*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اعترف بها لوحدك
> يوم لنا ويوم علينا والاكيد ان الاخير لنا




*ومالذي سينصر شعب ضعيف وهزيل مثل الشعب الفلسطيني على أقوى كيانات الأرض مثل الكيان الصهيوني *

*مافي مجال يسترجعونها *

*طالما لايملكون قوة لردعهم *

*فلن ينصرهم أحد *

*إذا استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه*

*فلا نملك سوى القول ( باي باي يا فلسطين )*

*اليهود انتصروا عليهم وعلينا وعلى العرب *

*العرب عاجزين على فعل أي شيء لفلسطين*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وهو اصﻻً ايه اللي جاب المسلمين هناك؟
> 
> ﻻ يوجد ادنى فرق....بس اليهود مش بيحاولوا يهودوكم!



*لا أختلف معك حول الغزو الاسلامي. أهو انا و ماريا مسيحيين من اهل البلد، ومنقولك الحقيقة من دون مجاملة، ونحن نرى اليهود بأعيننا ونعرفهم جيدا، والمثل بيقول الشوف مش مثل السمع، فنحن لا نبني رأينا على الخيال بل على الواقع.

اليهود مش بيهودونا لكن بيعذبونا وبيسرقوا تاريخنا وبيطردونا‏ من أرضنا!‏ وهم محتلين للأرض حسب القانون الدولي.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> على ما اسمع ان بيت لحم بعد ما كانت اغلبيتها مسيحيين فرغت من المسيحيين اليوم...والجهاديين يفخرون بذلك



*كلام صحيح جزئيا، المسيحيين في بيت لحم  إنخفضت نسبتهم من 60-70% الى 40%. لكن السبب هو هجرة المسيحيين أنفسهم للخارج للأسباب الإقتصادية. لا يوجد هناك لا حرق كنائس، ولا إختطاف على عينك يا تاجر، ولا أي مظهر من مظاهر الإضطهاد العلني من السلطة والأمن. بل هناك مثلا قانون بأن يكون رئيس بلدية بيت لحم مسيحيا ولو أصبح عددهم شخص واحد فقط في المدينة كلها!! أعتقد معندكوش كدة في مصر للأسف.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الموضوع بدأ أن جماعات اسلامية بتخطف شباب و بنات مسيحيين .. و بقوة قادر فى النص كدة بصقنا على اليهود .. و هما مالهم بالموضوع ولا اليهود بقو ملطشة خلاص ؟؟
> و دايما يقولو فلسطين فلسطين يجى خبر مش على هواهم يبقى لازم نعترف انها اسرائيل مش فلسطين !! شوف يا أخى .. إن له فى ذلك حكم *



*حضرتك متوترة ليه بس يا أخت. خديلك هالوردة :16_14_24: وناقشي بهدوء، ده مجرد نقاش مش أكتر 

محدش جاب سيرة فلسطين وإسرائيل، إلا لما الأخ جوني قال في مشاركته:




وبعد كل ده عجبي على من يدافع عن فلسطين رغم كل البﻻوي اللي بيعملوها فينا...

أنقر للتوسيع...


تخيلي بقه، لو أنا قرأت خبر عن إرهابي مسلم في مصر، وعلقّت كالتالي: "زهقنا بقى من مصر دي" حتزعلي ولا لا؟ طبعا حتزعلي، لأن إيه دخل مصر في الموضوع، فهمتيني؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> أعتقد أنك تقصدينني أنا بتعليقك هذا
> ولكن ردي كان على من يتخيل أن الوضع في اسرائيل أفضل, وهو يرد على هذا التعليق :*
> 
> ...



*نقطة نظام بس ... أولا انا لو عايزة أقصد حضرتك كنت كلمتك مباشرة .. أنا اقصد ان الحوار كله دار فى دنيا تانية خالص غير رأس الموضوع .. و اعتراضى مش على انك تبصقى على الاسرائليين .. يارب تخلعى جزمتك و تديهم محتليين بلدك و حقك تفعلى ماتشائى .. اعتراضى على كلمة يهووووووود ... اليهودية ديانة .. حضرتك مسيحية يرضيكى أهل العراق وقت الاحتلال الامريكى يقولو دول مسيحيين و بالتالى يبصقو على كل المسيحيين ؟؟ مش منطق .. دولة أسرائيل مصر شربت منها المرار تفتكرى هدافع عن دولة سبق و احتلتنا و مات نص رجالة البلد عشان يحرروها ؟؟ 
اليهود ديانة مش دولة ليها كامل الاحترام .. الاسرائيل اى كان دينها دولة عايزة الحرق مش البصق بس .
*


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حضرتك متوترة ليه بس يا أخت. خديلك هالوردة :16_14_24: وناقشي بهدوء، ده مجرد نقاش مش أكتر
> 
> محدش جاب سيرة فلسطين وإسرائيل، إلا لما الأخ جوني قال في مشاركته:
> 
> ...



*اولا ميرسيه على الوردة و ذوقك و صدقنى انا هادية .. و انا وضحت فوق اعتراضى مش على الموقف السياسى من اسرائيل .. اعتراضى على كلمة اليهود .. فلسطين مكانة أعظم من مصر . يكفى ان نشأة المسيح فيها و شرب من نهرها و عاش فيها و رجليه داست ترابها .. و مكنش مشكلتى فى الكلام عن فلسطين برضه .. مشكلتى ان اليهود دول ناس تابعيين دين معين .. فيه يهود مصريين و فيه يهود عرب و فيه يهود امريكان و انجليز و كل الجنسيات ..  مراعية مشاعركم و بأمانة ربنا كلامى مش موجه ليكم خالص و ارجع لمشاركتى و اقراها ( كاملة ) هتعرف انا كان قصدى ايه .*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

*



			نقطة نظام بس ... أولا انا لو عايزة أقصد حضرتك كنت كلمتك مباشرة .. أنا اقصد ان الحوار كله دار فى دنيا تانية خالص غير رأس الموضوع .. و اعتراضى مش على انك تبصقى على الاسرائليين .. يارب تخلعى جزمتك و تديهم محتليين بلدك و حقك تفعلى ماتشائى .. اعتراضى على كلمة يهووووووود ... اليهودية ديانة .. حضرتك مسيحية يرضيكى أهل العراق وقت الاحتلال الامريكى يقولو دول مسيحيين و بالتالى يبصقو على كل المسيحيين ؟؟ مش منطق .. دولة أسرائيل مصر شربت منها المرار تفتكرى هدافع عن دولة سبق و احتلتنا و مات نص رجالة البلد عشان يحرروها ؟؟ 
اليهود ديانة مش دولة ليها كامل الاحترام .. الاسرائيل اى كان دينها دولة عايزة الحرق مش البصق بس .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا حبيبتي اسرائيل تعرف نفسها كدولة يهودية :

وحرفيا : מדינה יהודית

لذلك لا يمكن فصل اليهود عن اسرائيل كأيديولوجيا

طبعا مع اختيارهم من قبل الله كشعب الله المختار في زمن ما 

لكنهم عاثوا في الأرض فساداً لا مثيل له*


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*مش لازم يحررو شرفهم من اليهود قبل يجبروا المسيحيين يدخلوا الاسلام ؟ مع احترامي ..
*


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*دا المرض وصل فلسطين ؟ رحمتك يارب :giveup:
*


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حضرتك متوترة ليه بس يا أخت. خديلك هالوردة :16_14_24: وناقشي بهدوء، ده مجرد نقاش مش أكتر
> 
> محدش جاب سيرة فلسطين وإسرائيل، إلا لما الأخ جوني قال في مشاركته:
> 
> ...



ومين قال لك اني هازعل؟ ماهي مصر بقت تقرف فعﻻً....

زي ما قلت لك:

يا نعيش عيشة فل...يا نموت احنا الكل...


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> يا حبيبتي اسرائيل تعرف نفسها كدولة يهودية :
> 
> ...



هو سؤال صغير اد كده...


مين افضل؟ ومين اكثر تحضراً؟ ومين بيتعامل مع البني ادمين احسن؟

اليهود ام المسلمين؟

بالمناسبة هل سمعنا ابداً عن يهود يخطفوا مسيحية ويهودوها غصب عنها؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هو سؤال صغير اد كده...
> 
> 
> مين افضل؟ ومين اكثر تحضراً؟ ومين بيتعامل مع البني ادمين احسن؟
> ...



*هدف المسلمين واليهود واحد .... وهو هدم المسيحية

اليهود ينفذوا هدفهم بخباثة ...

المسلمين ينفذونه بغباوة ....

هو ده الفرق*


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هدف المسلمين واليهود واحد .... وهو هدم المسيحية
> 
> اليهود ينفذوا هدفهم بخباثة ...
> 
> ...



*طيب مهو العدو الجاهل والغبي ده يتخاف منه أكتر من العدو الذكي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب مهو العدو الجاهل والغبي ده يتخاف منه أكتر من العدو الذكي*​



*الذكى هو من صنع الغبى .... ويراقب الموقف من بعيد *


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

*


johnnie قال:



			هو سؤال صغير اد كده...


مين افضل؟ ومين اكثر تحضراً؟ ومين بيتعامل مع البني ادمين احسن؟

اليهود ام المسلمين؟

بالمناسبة هل سمعنا ابداً عن يهود يخطفوا مسيحية ويهودوها غصب عنها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني من ناحية التحضر فواضح الفرق 


لكن من يتعامل مع البني آدمين أفضل 

هذه عينة :
























مجندة اسرائيلية تسخر من أسير فلسطيني:





بالاضافة الى اعتقال الاطفال :





واذا عدنا بالتاريخ فهاي هي مجزرة دير ياسين تشهد كيف يتعامل الاسرائيلي مع البني آدمين بصورة أوضح :















ومثال صغير آخر الابادة الجماعية التي حدثت في كفر قاسم :






يا أخي يكفي أن اسرائيل تستخدم قنابل عنقودية محرمة دولياً 

في الواقع لقد بلغ استخفاف اسرائيل بالانسانية حداً لا مثيل له. فكم مرة سمعنا عن فلسطينيات أنجبن على المعابر لأن الجندي الاسرائيلي لم يسمح لها بالعبور.

لقد عانى الفلسطينيون كثيرا من ظل ماليهود واستبدادهم
لكننا مع مرور الزمن 

أصبحت معاناتهم أمراً بديهياً مسلماً به
أعتدنا أن تكون حياة الفلسطيني رخيصة, وعادي لو مات منهم في اليوم خمسة أو سته. فما الجديد ؟ 

وبعد هذا نفترض ان الاسرائيلي "يتعامل مع البني آمين أحسن".


*


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الذكى هو من صنع الغبى .... ويراقب الموقف من بعيد *



*

الذكي لم يصنع الغبي ولكن فوجيئ به وبتهوره فقرر أن يراقب فقط من بعيد زي ماحضرتك بتقول

وبكدة يبقى في النهاية برضة مين اللي هيحقق أهداف الذكي ويدمر كل حاجة بدون أي حساب لأي حاجة ؟

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> الذكي لم يصنع الغبي ولكن فوجيئ به وبتهوره فقرر أن يراقب فقط من بعيد زي ماحضرتك بتقول
> 
> ...



*الحكم لا يكون بلا دراسة .... تسجيل خروج من الحوار معك 
*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> الذكي لم يصنع الغبي ولكن فوجيئ به وبتهوره فقرر أن يراقب فقط من بعيد زي ماحضرتك بتقول
> 
> ...



*سواء الذكي او الغبي 

كلاهما سيئين 

ولا مبرر لسوءهما مهما يكن*


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *سواء الذكي او الغبي
> 
> كلاهما سيئين
> 
> ولا مبرر لسوءهما مهما يكن*


*
ومين اللي برر سوء أي طرف فيهم ؟

أنا كل اللي بقوله ان تهور الغبي هو اللي بيحقق أهداف الذكي

*​


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

*


girgis2 قال:




ومين اللي برر سوء أي طرف فيهم ؟

أنا كل اللي بقوله ان تهور الغبي هو اللي بيحقق أهداف الذكي

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يعني عشان أنت قلت :



			طيب مهو العدو الجاهل والغبي ده يتخاف منه أكتر من العدو الذكي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> يعني من ناحية التحضر فواضح الفرق
> 
> 
> ...



وكل ده ييجي ايه جنب الفظائع اللي عملها المسلمين في العالم طول التاريخ؟
طب اليهود ومضطهدين طول عمرهم....لكن المسلمين طول عمرهم بيأذوا كل الناس...


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

اسرائيل ﻻ تعمل شيء خارج مساحة فلسطين الضيقة...

المسلمين ارتكبوا وﻻزالوا يرتكبون المذابح والفظائع في العالم كله...

زعﻻنة على الرضيع المقتول؟ وكل جنين في بطن امه فتل العرب الغزاة؟
زعﻻنة من السخرية من اسير؟

وكم امرأة اغتصبها المسلمين؟

ثم ان معظم الاسرى دول ارهابيين ما يتخيروش عن بن ﻻدن!

مفيش مقارنة!


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> لا يعني عشان أنت قلت :
> *
> ...



*أنا كنت أقصد بكدة ان العدو الذكي بيعمل حسابه لحاجات كتير** قبل أي جريمة هيرتكبها

لكن الغبي بيضربها كدة وزي ما تيجي !!!!
*​


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

THE ENEMY OF MY ENEMY IS MY FRIEND

and Israel is much less of a danger than Islam...


----------



## رامي-777 (17 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورين جميعا على المشاركه واراء  بس عندي بعض التعليقات    ...........[/FONT]*





> *يرفض انكار المسيح**وحتى لو دبحوه هو الرابح بكل تأكيد*


*[FONT=&quot]للأسف انكرو المسيح حسب اخر الاخبار الي وصلت بس هو الشخص هيكسب ايه بدون المسيح !!! اها وين عصر شهداء الي في دمهم نمت الكنيسه  بس لسا اكيد  في منهم اليوم ......... 
[/FONT]*







> *موضوع أسلمة المسيحيات موجود عندنا في فلسطين من زمان للأسف، لكن مسكوت عنه لأسباب عدّة، منها تعامل الرئيس الراحل ياسر عرفات مع الموضوع بحكمة، إذ أنه أصدر مرسوما يمنع فيه زواج أي مسيحية تحت عمر ال 18 سنة من مسلم **دون موافقة أهلها*


*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]لأسف تعامل الرئيس عرفات يمكن يرى فيه البعض حكمه   بس  في شئ نجهله في الموضوع هو صحيح  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أصدر مرسوما يمنع فيه زواج أي مسيحية تحت عمر ال 18 سنة من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسلم دون موافقة أهلها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    بس هدا المرسوم مخصص في المناطق لي فيه مسيحيه حسب علمي لمنطقه معينه وبدات بيت لحم يعني لو واحد اوقع في مسيحيه وررطه باي طريقه ياخدها ويتزجاها في منطقه ثانيه مثل الخليل وهكذا هو لم يخالف القانون  و هدا الي حصل  لم بنت بقولو عنه  انها هربت مع مسلم هتكون راحت فين !!! وبعدين بتظهر انها مسلمه ومتزوجه من مسلم!!!!! وهدا الي حصل وبيحصل في كل مره  
[/FONT]*





> ﻻ يوجد ادنى فرق....بس اليهود مش بيحاولوا يهودوكم


!




> ولكن ردي كان على من يتخيل أن الوضع في اسرائيل أفضل, وهو يرد على هذا التعليق


 




> *ونحن نرى اليهود بأعيننا ونعرفهم جيدا، والمثل بيقول الشوف مش مثل السمع، فنحن لا نبني رأينا على الخيال بل على الواقع*


*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*





> *الرهبان عندما يمرون في أزقة القدس يتعرضون للبصق والشتم من قبل اليهود المتطرفين ورأيت هذا بأم عيني. مظهر يظهر قبح الاحتلال*


*[FONT=&quot] !!![/FONT]*


*
*

*[FONT=&quot]كلامكم  كله صح     اليهود برغم من اعمالهم وعدائهم الا اني لم اسمع يهودي خطف مسيحيه لتكون يهوديه  او اجبار المسيحي على تغير دينه   وبعدين اليهود هم اعداء معرفين لنا ولمسلمين فالكل يعلم عنهم اما المسلمين فنحن نعتبرهم اخوه لنا ونعيش في وطن واحد متفقين و نهتفل معهم في اعيادهم ويحتفلون معنا في أعيادنا  ويدخلون بيوتنا  ونعتبر شعب واحد لقضيه واحده ولكن عندما يطعنونا من خلفنا    وهنا الفرق الذي يجب ان نتبه له جميعا فاليهود يحتقرون المسيحي واعداء لنا فمن المتوقع ان يهونو المسيحين اينما وجودهم جميع المسيحين يعلمون ذلك فان الضربه من عدوك تهون امام الضربات التي يخطط لك فيها اخوك والدي يسكن معك  ليخطف ابنك او ابنتك لاعلان اسلامهم  اجبارا فنحن لا ننكر عداء اليهود ولكن ينبغي لنا ان نفوق ونعلم ما يحدث من حولنا ويكفنا مجماملات نخدع بها انفسنا ..........[/FONT]*


> *فلسطين إنتهت والإسلام والمسيحية سوف ينتهون فيها وستكون ملك لليهود*
> 
> *هذه حقيقة لا نريد أن نعترف بها*


 *
*

*[FONT=&quot]المسيحيه لا يمكن ان تنتهي من فلسطين فهي بلد المسيح الدي عاش بها وهي التي قبلت الايمان بالمسيح بالاقتناع الكامل وفي الوقت الحالي يوجد يهود قبلو المسيح ولا من رجوعهم الى المسيح مع العلم ان ايمننا لا يعتمد على الاعداد بل على برهان الروح القدس وقوه الصليب الدي  لا يمكن  توقيفه ولكن نحن نحزن على من يترك المسيح ويخسر الحياه سواء اكان بالاكراه او باراده  فهم الخاسرون وليس ايماننا وانجيلنا   فلا يوجد عار على المسيحي اعظم من ان ينكر المسيح ...[/FONT]*





> *هناك الضفة الغربية وعرب الداخل**في الضفة الغربية يعامل المسيحيين بأفضل وجه في رام الله وبيت لحم*


 *
*

*[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!! مين الي قال    هدا الكلام غلط المعلمات هاي غلط * غلط   في كل مره تقريبا بنسمع بنت مسيحيه اسلمت في بيت لحم واضهاد المسيحين واصل الى الضفه فلشعب المسيحي مضايق من تعامل المسلمين بس المشكله الكبرى انهم ساكتين و بعض رجال الدين المسيحي (بقوله بصراحه مع احترامي الشديد لهم ) كل  الي عايزون المجملات لمصالحهم ......[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ما  في حد يقدر يقولو انو ما في مسيحيات اجبرو على الاسلام باكراة  فالي يحصل انو  يقعون المسيحيات في مصائب كبرا ومتعدده بعده طرق او يقعون تحت التهديد  وترهيب فتجبر المسيحية ان تعلن اسلامه بعد توريطه خوفا من ...............[/FONT]*





> اذا الخبر صخيح بها المعنى فهذه جماعه غبيه او متستره وتخطف باسمم دين تاج راسهم ومايفهمونه ومايعرفو ان تعريف الايمان هو
> ماوقر في القلب وصدقه العمل مو غصب واجباري


 


[FONT=&quot]*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ونسيتون ما امر به محمد امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهد ..............  ام انكم ما تعرفونه!!!!!!*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]  وخلينا ساكتين باقي الايات كثره والاحاديث  #####[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]وعلى رأي الاخ  
[/FONT]



> هذا نتاج تعاليم الاسلام المتشددة نحو الأديان الأخرى















> *صحيح جزئيا، المسيحيين في بيت لحم إنخفضت نسبتهم من 60-70% الى 40%. لكن السبب هو هجرة المسيحيين أنفسهم للخارج للأسباب الإقتصادية*


*[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]هو في  مسيحين صيحيح  هاجرو لأسباب الاقتصاد وضعف مدخول  المعيشه  بس وفكرك الاموال والملايين الي بتيجي دعم لشعب الفلسطين بتروح كلها وين !!!! انا اقول لك وين بتروح البعض بيروح لاهالي الشهداء المسلمين وبعض لاهل الاسرى  والبعض للاجئين المسلمين كمان الي بيزيد كله بروح لباقي الشعب المسلم  طيب المسيحي هو مس مواطن كمان تقدر تقولي ازا بتعرف حد مسيحي اجاه دعم من الدوله او الحركات الاسلاميه !!!!! طيب ولمصيبه الكبرى تيجي تقولي بس في كمان دعم بيجي من مسيحين الى المؤسسات المسيحيه والكنائس وهم بساعده المسيحين   بس خلينا نقولها بصراحه حتى  اغلب الدعم الي بيجي لمؤسسات المسيحيه اغلبه  بتروح لمسلمين ليش   لانهم ماخدين فكره حتى هذة المؤسسات انو الشعب المسيحي مس عايز وعايش مرتاح !!! ومنهم كثير كمان بحبو مجملات الاسلام على حساب الشعب المسيحي !!!!! مس هذا هو الواقع والصراحه   وهدا كمان في الكنائس  اعطيك مثل  هناك مسيحيه مس لاقين شغل في الضفه  والكنيسه بتقدر تقدمهم لهم تساريح كنسيه لتتوفر لهم فرص عمل في احد الاديره او الكنائس او حتى العمل في اسرائيل  بس سوف بتلاقي اغلب الي معه تساريح كناسيه هما المسلمين صح والا انا غلطان اليس هدا هو الواقع...... طيب هو المسيحي هيعمل ايه ولا ايه في العيشه مس هيك ينجبر يهاجر   والان في  في كنايسه ابتدائة تعمل مشاريع سكن والى الخ لمسيحيين  بعد سو بس     ...... يلى امنيح انهم فاكو بس ليسا بقدر يعملو اكثر .....  (انا هنا اكتب حقائق وواقع يجب ان يعلمها الكل للخير ولا يوجد لي قصد الاسائه لاحد ) انا بعرف اشخاص عايشين في الضفه وهدا الي يبحصل[/FONT]*







> الله هي العدوي وصلت لغزة





> دا المرض وصل فلسطين ؟ رحمتك يارب


 
*[FONT=&quot]ايو هو بس مش وصل هو موجود من زمان من وجود الاسلام في البلاد المسيحيه  بس والحمد لمسيح بدأت المسيحيين يصحو   بس يا خساره اتخرنا كثير وبعد سو ...... ولسا في مسيحيين نامين للأسف    و   الكل انخدع ....     والوقت وقتتنا كفيا بقى اصحووووووو يا مسيحيين.......[/FONT]*


> هو سؤال صغير اد كده...
> 
> 
> مين افضل؟ ومين اكثر تحضراً؟ ومين بيتعامل مع البني ادمين احسن؟
> ...


 


*[FONT=&quot]سؤال يطرح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] لكل مسيحي عليه التفكير به   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسلام المسيح معكم مع تحياتي[/FONT]*
*هو في شئ اوسخ من خطف بناتنا........ وأسلمتهم*







> *هدف المسلمين واليهود واحد .... وهو هدم المسيحية**اليهود ينفذوا هدفهم بخباثة** ...
> 
> **المسلمين ينفذونه بغباوة** ....
> 
> **هو ده الفرق*




 [FONT=&quot]*  بس المسلمين مش غباوه بردو هما من زمان بيخططو بس الايام هاي وخصوصا استلام الاخوان المسلمين في مصر الحكومه ودا كمان تخطيط من زمان ساعد على ظهور الاسلام على حقيقته في  باقي البلاد ........*[/FONT]



> *لكن من يتعامل مع البني آدمين أفضل *


*واقرر ان العدو اليهود معروف وطبعي ان يفعل ما يفعله لانه عدو  احتلالي ام المسلمه فهو يعتبر اخ لنا ويعيش معنا ولكن عندما نعلم انه يطعننا من الخلف  .........*
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اسرائيل ﻻ تعمل شيء خارج مساحة فلسطين الضيقة...
> 
> المسلمين ارتكبوا وﻻزالوا يرتكبون المذابح والفظائع في العالم كله...
> 
> ...



يا أخي ما فيه داعي لهيك كلام عن شركاء الوطن ، إحنا وهمي شعب واحد ، ما فيه فرق بيناتنا غير ما أوجده الإستعمار ...

إسرائيل لا تفعل شيء؟ لأنك واهم ، ووهمك أوسع من حدود فلسطين الضيقة !


طبعاً زعلانة ، لأنها لإنسانة قبل أن تكون مجرد عربية أو ناطقة بالعربية ... 

المسلمين لا يغتصبون ، فلم اسمع عن مسلم الذي هو جاري ومعلمي وأستاذي بالجامعة والشرطي الذي يسهر على أمني والجندي الذي يدافع عن وطني يغتصبني ، لذلك بلا هذه الأقاويل التي تزيد الطائفية والكراهية 

الله محي أصلك يا مشرفتنا المحترمة إيفا ، وكيرلس زمااان عنك يا رجل ، أحلى ما في الموضوع وجودك فيه


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا أخي ما فيه داعي لهيك كلام عن شركاء الوطن ، إحنا وهمي شعب واحد ، ما فيه فرق بيناتنا غير ما أوجده الإستعمار ...
> 
> إسرائيل لا تفعل شيء؟ لأنك واهم ، ووهمك أوسع من حدود فلسطين الضيقة !
> 
> ...



اسطورة شركاء الوطن انتهت من زمان....هل ﻻزال هناك من يصدقها؟
نعم العرب المسلمين اغتصبوا شعبي، وأذلوا اجدادي....وخطفوا اطفالهم ليضموهم إلى قضيتهم...

اليوم....يوجد شعبين في مصر ﻻ شعب واحد....يوجد مصريين ينتمون إلى الحضارة المصرية القديمة، واخرون ينتمون إلى العروبة، ويصرون على إذﻻل الجميع وإخضاعهم لشروطهم!

لست عضواً من الأمة الإسﻻمية، ولن أكون عضواً في الخﻻفة...

وإن كان الناس اليوم متحضرين، فاشكري الغرب واستعماره...فهو الذي نقل هؤﻻء الهمج إلى العصور الحديثة!

وكلها مسألة وقت قبل ان يرتدوا إلى همجيتهم...وسترين الجحيم على حق!

العراق خير مثال...


ان كنتي تظنين مثﻻً انهم لو كسبوا إسرائيل (وهذا مستحيل)...سيعاملونكم برفق وقتها تبقوا حالمين!

في الإسﻻم...Either you know your place and submit, or you die!


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

كيف يمكن لعقلك ان يطلق علي أنا، وأمثال البرهامي وحسان، الذين يودون لو يطردونا كلنا...

شركاء في الوطن!! ما هو تعريفك لشركاء الوطن، هذا التعريف الذي يتضمن القهر والإذﻻل؟


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اسطورة شركاء الوطن انتهت من زمان....هل ﻻزال هناك من يصدقها؟
> نعم العرب المسلمين اغتصبوا شعبي، وأذلوا اجدادي....وخطفوا اطفالهم ليضموهم إلى قضيتهم...
> 
> اليوم....يوجد شعبين في مصر ﻻ شعب واحد....يوجد مصريين ينتمون إلى الحضارة المصرية القديمة، واخرون ينتمون إلى العروبة، ويصرون على إذﻻل الجميع وإخضاعهم لشروطهم!
> ...



يا أخي استيقظ من معاركك الدونكشتية ، لولا الإحتلال الإسرائيلي لما كان هناك إسلام متعصّب ، الإسلام المتعصّب وأي تعصّب هو ردة فعل نتيجة القهر والإحتلال ، لولا هذه الرقعة المأخوذة غصباً بحجة وعد الله ، كنّا سنعيش أفضل حياة 

ابن لادن أنتجه الغرب ، حماس أنتجتها إسرائيل !


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كيف يمكن لعقلك ان يطلق علي أنا، وأمثال البرهامي وحسان، الذين يودون لو يطردونا كلنا...
> 
> شركاء في الوطن!! ما هو تعريفك لشركاء الوطن، هذا التعريف الذي يتضمن القهر والإذﻻل؟



لأنو هاي حقيقة ، كلنا شركاء في الوطن ، وإذا أنتَ أردت عزل نفسك عن وطنك تحت مسميات واهمة ، لك مطلق الحرية


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا أخي استيقظ من معاركك الدونكشتية ، لولا الإحتلال الإسرائيلي لما كان هناك إسلام متعصّب ، الإسلام الكتعصّب وأي تعصّب هو ردة فعل نتيجة القهر والإحتلال ، لولا هذه الرقعة المأخوذة غصباً بحجة وعد الله ، كنّا سنعيش أفضل حياة
> 
> ابن لادن أنتجه الغرب ، حماس أنتجتها إسرائيل !



ههههههه...

يا راجل حرام عليك!!

أنا باتكلم عن اغتصاب وقتل وخطف وحرق من القرن السابع!! ازاي تقول بسبب إسرائيل؟ دي يا دوب من 60 سنة!


انت تمزح بالتأكيد...مش كده؟
بس المزاح بيكون سخيف في الحاجات دي!


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

رغم لومي للغرب انه بيلعب بالنار، وبيتحالف مع الشيطان، وسيرتد السحر على الساحر...

لكن لوﻻ الغرب وإسرائيل لكان العالم مكان اسوأ بكثير، محكوماً من الهمج بﻻ رادع


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههه...
> 
> يا راجل حرام عليك!!
> 
> ...



لا أصدقك ، آسف ، فالتاريخ منذ القدم كان مبني على التعايش والإحترام ، أمّا الكذبة الكبرى التي تدور في خلدك لن أصدقها ، أعتذر عن تصديق أمر لا يمكن تصديقه


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا أصدقك ، آسف ، فالتاريخ منذ القدم كان مبني على التعايش والإحترام ، أمّا الكذبة الكبرى التي تدور في خلدك لن أصدقها ، أعتذر عن تصديق أمر لا يمكن تصديقه



هههههههههه....

براحتك....لكن هذا لا يغير الحقيقة!

تبقى مصيبة ﻻ تكون مصدق ان المصريين دخلوا في دين الله افواجاً !!


يا حبيبي...انت ممكن تكتب التاريخ لنفسك زي ما بتعملوا دايماً...

لكن فظائعكم مسجلة في كل كتب التاريخ...حتى كثير من العرب منهم!

تسمع عن المقريزي...شيخ المؤرخين العرب؟!



يعني تريدون ببساطة تبرير جرائمكم بإسرائيل....ولما تتزنقوا بكل بجاحة تقولوا كذب...وعايزني اصدقك وﻻ اثق فيك؟

الإسﻻم هو المشكلة!
ولن يعرف العالم السﻻم طول ما الإسﻻم موجود...

وﻻ يمكن التفاوض مع دين، في صلبه هو ضد اي تعايش، وكل هدفه هو قهر الجميع....وهذا ﻻ يمكن تغييره...ﻻ معنى لحوار مع الإسﻻم....

ما سيحدث هو ان العالم يدرك هذا...وقرر إفناء المسلمين بعزلهم وإسﻻمهم كفيل بتدميرهم....
طبعاً الذي سيدفع الثمن هو الابرياء المسيحيين...المزنوقين هناك...


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا أصدقك ، آسف ، فالتاريخ منذ القدم كان مبني على التعايش والإحترام ، أمّا الكذبة الكبرى التي تدور في خلدك لن أصدقها ، أعتذر عن تصديق أمر لا يمكن تصديقه



وﻻ انا صدقك!
روح يا حبيبي اقرا تاريخ...بس ما تقراش كتاب المدرسة عشان كله هجايص!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> رغم لومي للغرب انه بيلعب بالنار، وبيتحالف مع الشيطان، وسيرتد السحر على الساحر...
> 
> لكن لوﻻ الغرب وإسرائيل لكان العالم مكان اسوأ بكثير، محكوماً من الهمج بﻻ رادع



*هو الجيش المصري اللي حارب اسرائيل في سنة ٧٣ ورجعلكم سيناء همج برضه ؟‏!‏*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ثم ان معظم الاسرى دول ارهابيين ما يتخيروش عن بن ﻻدن‏!‏



*احترم حالك يا اخ وبلاش كلام من هذا النوع. حضرتك مش فاهم اي حاجة في اي حاجة من اوضاع فلسطين وبتتكلم عن اشياء خيالية لا تفقه فيها، الاسرى هؤلاء منهم مسيحيين ووطنيين وابطال، أنا ابن عمّي استجن لمدّة بسبب مشاركته في حزب سياسي، مع انه لم يحمل سلاح أو يحارب. يا ريت تقرأ شوية وتسمع كلام الفلسطينيين المسيحيين نفسهم، اليهود صلبوا المسيح متصلبهوش انتا كمان. اعتذر عن اكمال الحوار معك. سلام.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الله محي أصلك يا مشرفتنا المحترمة إيفا ، وكيرلس زمااان عنك يا رجل ، أحلى ما في الموضوع وجودك فيه



*منوّر يا مي تو :sami6:*

*صامدون أخي الحبيب :smi107:*


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *هو الجيش المصري اللي حارب اسرائيل في سنة 73 ورجعلكم سيناء همج برضه ؟‏!‏*



رجعها لمين بالضبط؟

ركز شوية هتفهم فكرتي على طول


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هههههههههه....
> 
> براحتك....لكن هذا لا يغير الحقيقة!
> 
> ...



*آؤيدك +1*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> THE ENEMY OF MY ENEMY IS MY FRIEND
> 
> and Israel is much less of a danger than Islam...



*عضو الكنيست الاسرائيلي "ميخائيل بن أري" يقدم على تمزيق نسخة من الإنجيل ويصفه بأنه "كتاب ساهم بمقتل مئات اليهود "...*






*
ولقد قمت بحذف الالفاظ النابية التي وصف هذا النذل بها الانجيل 

أبقى خلي أصدقائك ينفعوك *


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

*


johnnie قال:



			وكل ده ييجي ايه جنب الفظائع اللي عملها المسلمين في العالم طول التاريخ؟
طب اليهود ومضطهدين طول عمرهم....لكن المسلمين طول عمرهم بيأذوا كل الناس...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سلام ؟ 

وهل رأيتني أدافع عن المسلمين والاسلام مثلاً يا سيد جوني ؟ 

أنا لم أدافع عن المسلمين بل انا أكثر من يمقت الاسلام أن لم تكن تعرف 
فتذكر من تكون ايفا ماريا ومشرفة أي قسم وما موقفها من الاسلام والمسلمين ؟

الفلسطينيين ليسوا المسلمين يا جوني 

الفلسطينيين منهم أنا و عائلات مسيحية وكنائس بنوها وتراث مسيحي تم طمسه
أنا أدافع عن شعب كامل بكل أطيافه بمسيحييه ومسلميه 
شعب عانى الذل والمهانة طوال عقود ولا شيء يبرر ما اتركبه اليهود في حقهم 

قرى مسيحية فلسطينية هجرت بالكامل ونكل بها من قبل اليهود 
ونستغرب بعد ذلك لماذا نقص عدد المسيحيين في الديار المقدسة ؟ 

فلتبحث عن قرية أقرث وكفر برعم واسأل ماذا حل بسكانها المسيحيين ؟

أبحث عن الدامون وسحماتا والكفرين واسأل الى أي تم تهجير مسيحييها من قبل الاسرائليين ؟



لا المحرقة النازية ولا الاضطهاد الاوروبي يبرر ما يتعرض له الفلسطينيين اليوم.


وهل نسيت أن اليهود اضطهدوا في اوروبا من قبل الكنيسة والمسيحيين يا جوني ؟ 
هل تقبل أن ينتقم اليهود من المسيحيين في المقابل ؟

أجبني لو سمحت ؟
*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يوليو 2012)

*



			زعﻻنة على الرضيع المقتول؟ وكل جنين في بطن امه فتل العرب الغزاة؟
زعﻻنة من السخرية من اسير؟

وكم امرأة اغتصبها المسلمين؟

ثم ان معظم الاسرى دول ارهابيين ما يتخيروش عن بن ﻻدن!

مفيش مقارنة!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لامش زعلانة 

وهي حاجة تزعل يا راجل ؟ 

على كلن يبدو أنا لا أدافع عن المسلمين بل اهاجمهم. لكنني ادافع عن شعبي وهذا حق لي

لكن أنت من تدافع عن الاسرائليين وأعمالهم وتبرر لهم أفعالهم الشنيعة 

ربما لأن الرضيعة ليست من بني جلدتك فلم تحرك فيك شيئاً من العاطفة

لكن ربما تحرك صورة دفن الجنود المصريين احياء من قبل جنود اسرائليين شيئاً من العاطفة






هذه هي معاملة الاسرائليين للأنسان والتي تسأل عنها يا أخي العزيز

دمت بود*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

> وإن كان الناس اليوم متحضرين، فاشكري الغرب واستعماره...فهو الذي نقل هؤﻻء الهمج إلى العصور الحديثة!




هو للاسف تتكلم كانك تخاطب اطفال نحن علمناهم قبل لا يعلمونا  ما احنا محتاجين لشهاده من احد بالنسبه للاستعمار وايش هي الحضاره اللي علمونا غير النهب والسرقه والقتل اللي كانو يمارسونه ضدنا؟ تعرف عددهم الشهداء في حقبة الاستعمار؟ ولا انت ماتفرق معاك 
انا انتمي لبلد من واحد واربعين سنه فقط كانو محتلينه ربعك النصارى وايش عملو فينا غير القتل والنهب وتمزيق بلدنا وتوزيعها على الجيران وجاي تتكلم عن همجيتنا اي همجيه هذه قصدك همجيتهم؟




> العراق خير مثال...



العراق دمر باسم الصليب ولا انت ناسي؟ اسال عمك بوش وهو يعلمك
الجماعة المتطرفه ذي اللي مو قادره تفرق بين مذنب وبريئ في العراق هي نتاج غزو وتطرف ربعك المسيحين الامريكان روح حسابهم



> ثم ان معظم الاسرى دول ارهابيين ما يتخيروش عن بن ﻻدن!


انت شخص بلا ضمير ولا دم السجناء برياء
اشلون صارو ارهابين ؟ ولا انت تبغيهم يشوفون بلدهم تسرق
ويصفقون ل ربعك اليهود؟ 


> الإسﻻم هو المشكلة!
> ولن يعرف العالم السﻻم طول ما الإسﻻم موجود.



ابشرك انت وهو نحن قاعدين ومش رايحين وموجودين بارادة الله وبقوته 
لا انت ولا الف غيرك قادرين على فعل شئ
اذا وجودنا كابوس لك هذه مشكلتك 

احمد



> ومالذي سينصر شعب ضعيف وهزيل مثل الشعب الفلسطيني على أقوى كيانات الأرض مثل الكيان الصهيوني



الله هو الاقوى من كل الكيانات هذه مثل مانصرهم على شوية الرعاع اللي احتلوها 
من زمان سينصرهم مره اخرى االنصر مش بيد العرب وهم الفلسطنين اللي يقدمون 
خدمه للعرب بصمودهم حتى الآن



رامي
الله يخليك لا تستقطع نصوص وتسقطها على واقعكم


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ماهم برضو اللي حصل فيهم طوال تاريخهم من المسيحيين مش قليل 

بس عموماً....لوﻻ إسرائيل كان التانيين استفردوا بينا اصﻻً!

وفي حالة الفرض المستحيل انكو قضيتم على إسرائيل....شوفوا بقى المسلمين هيعملوا فيكم ايه!

اﻻ صحيح هو اصﻻً المسلمين عندكم اصﻻً بيعملوا ايه؟ جم ازاي هه؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو للاسف تتكلم كانك تخاطب اطفال نحن علمناهم قبل لا يعلمونا  ما احنا محتاجين لشهاده من احد بالنسبه للاستعمار وايش هي الحضاره اللي علمونا غير النهب والسرقه والقتل اللي كانو يمارسونه ضدنا؟ تعرف عددهم الشهداء في حقبة الاستعمار؟ ولا انت ماتفرق معاك
> انا انتمي لبلد من واحد واربعين سنه فقط كانو محتلينه ربعك النصارى وايش عملو فينا غير القتل والنهب وتمزيق بلدنا وتوزيعها على الجيران وجاي تتكلم عن همجيتنا اي همجيه هذه قصدك همجيتهم؟
> 
> 
> ...



للاسف ﻻ اعرف كيف اخاطب الغائبين عن الواقع....ليس عندي من الوقت وﻻ الصبر ان ارد على كﻻم فارغ زي ده

" نحن علمناهم قبل لا يعلمونا"


"ابشرك انت وهو نحن قاعدين ومش رايحين وموجودين بارادة الله وبقوته"


هو انتو هتبقوا موجودين لكن هتفضلوا في تخلفكم زي النهاردة كده...


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ماهم برضو اللي حصل فيهم طوال تاريخهم من المسيحيين مش قليل
> 
> بس عموماً....لوﻻ إسرائيل كان التانيين استفردوا بينا اصﻻً!
> 
> ...



*تماماً كما وصل المسلمون اليكم واختلطت دماءهم بدمائكم


لم اعد أفهم ما هي مشكلتك بالضبط

تحياتي
*


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

بتقول لك غزو العراق تم تحت اسم الصليب...

مش باقولك مغيبة...

انتي وامثالك للاسف لسه عايشين في القرن التاسع! وهتفضلوا طول عمركو كده!
انتو متعرفوش اصﻻً يعني ايه دولة حديثة!

انتو لسه بتوع شريعة وولي الامر، ولما نزعل مع بعض نروح لكبير المدينة (قاضي المدينة)

لما الحملة الفرنسية جت كنتوا لسه بتشربوا م البير يا غجر! في القرن ال19!!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *تماماً كما وصل المسلمون اليكم
> 
> 
> لم اعد أفهم ما هي مشكلتك بالضبط
> ...



مشكلتي انك شايفة اليهود اكثر خطراً من المسلمين!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

> انتو لسه بتوع شريعة وولي الامر، ولما نزعل مع بعض نروح لكبير المدينة (قاضي المدينة)


وانت مالك شايل همنا ليه؟ نروح ولي الامر ولا الجن الازرق
اما حالتك عجيبه نحن من اصلا اللي تتكلم عنهم
اي نعم حرب العراق صليبيه عندك مانع؟ اذا ما تدري عنها لا تستغرب من المعلومه ذي
واضح انك وطني واحد يمدح حملة فرنسيه اللي احتلت بلده
ماعليك لوم لما تتكلم عن الفلسطينين وتشبههم بالارهابين
اذا مافيك خير لبلدك وتتكلم عنها كذا مالك خير في غيرها

المغيب عن الواقع هو انت
بدليل انك ناشب للاعضاء وتسالهم بعد الف سنه 
ايش جاب المسلمون صح نوم وايش ذا السؤال الغريب ؟ 
جابهم اللي جابك ولا انت عندك مانع؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانت مالك شايل همنا ليه؟ نروح ولي الامر ولا الجن الازرق



دي الجملة الوحيدة اللي تستحق الرد عليها....الباقي كله هذيان...


للاسف لي في الموضوع....لانكم you don't keep it to yourselves
انتو عايزين باقي الاقليات تخضع لنفس تخلفكم....

لو كان المسلم يخليه في نفسه....مكانش بقى فيه اي مشكلة....لكن المسلم مزاجه هو في فرض إسﻻمه على الاخرين....
الحجاب - الزي - الاذان - منع حرية التعبير وانتقاد الاديان - تطبيق شريعة البدو... إلخ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

لان ماعندك تعليق 
انا بتكلم صح ترد ليه
ولكن
هوانت تلبس بناتك زي الاسلامي؟ 
هو انت ملزوم تأذن في كنيسه؟
هو حد منعك تنتقد وانت كنت محاور قد الدنيا
وكنت تعترض وتنتقد حد قالك حاجه؟
تطبيق شريعتنا علينا مو عليكم
مادام كل هذا ما يحصل لك
يبقى انت اللي عايش في اوهام وهذيان
وتتخيل اشياء ما حصلت اترك عنك التعصب
وتعوذ من الشيطان


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

يعجز اللسان ان يتكلم امامك 

فعﻻً لقد عقدت لساني!!!



اعترف ان ليس لدي القدرة على اقناع المغيبين عن الواقع.....الذين لو احضرت لهم كوب ماء امام اعينهم، لانكروا انه مﻵن وحلفوا 100 يمين عليه!!


انتر بقى ردود من الاخوة المسيحيين في فلسطين....
دول ممكن التفاهم معاهم!

اما انت...فاتركك لمن عنده صبر اكتر مني ومستعد ياخد فيكي ثواب!
انا ﻻ استطيع ان اشرح التفاضل والتكامل لمن ﻻ يفقهون عﻻمة الجمع أصﻻً....هذه مهمة شاقة على قدراتي وأتركها لمن عندهم الصبر وطول البال في مناقشة من يسلكون بمنطقك!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

يعني بذمتك هي مشكلتي في إلزام ان أؤذن في كنيسة؟!!!!
وﻻ مثﻻً مش مدركة اني لما باسأل عن وجود المسلمين في فلسطين....بأشير للعهدة العمرية المخزية؟

او ربما ﻻ تكوني واعية بالمعاناة التي تقابلها اي بنت غير محجبة في مجتمعاتكم المتخلفة!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

إﻻ سؤال صغير صحيح:
لماذا كل جحافل المسلمين طوال 1400 سنة لم تقدر على حفنة اليهود المطاردين في كل مكان في العالم؟


ما علينا لان ده تشتيت للمواضيع، والمشرفين شكلهم مركزين معايا اليومين دول


----------



## فلسطيني مسيحي1 (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اسرائيل ﻻ تعمل شيء خارج مساحة فلسطين الضيقة...
> 
> المسلمين ارتكبوا وﻻزالوا يرتكبون المذابح والفظائع في العالم كله...
> 
> ...


تعرف انه المشكلة اني عارف انك انت مش قد هي الكلمة وبس قاعد بترمي حكي على  الفاضي استحي على دمك انا ابن عمي اسير وانا اسير سابق واحنا مش ارهابين وعلى اية حال وبغض النظر عن هذا الموضوع لولا اليهود اي نعم لولاهم لكنا نعيش بالف خير لما كان هناك متعصبون من المسلمين لانهو منذ قدوم الاحتلال الاسرائيلي لوطننا فلسطين وبدأت المشاكل عندنا المسيحين اليوم يشكلون ما نسبته من 30 الى 40 بالمئة من السكان الفلسطين وهم حوالي من 3 الى اربعة مليون اكثر من 90 بالمئة يعيشون في الخارج بسبب اليهود ! اليهود هم سبب البلاوي منذ عام 48 وبدأت الهجرات ومنذ ذلك العام بدأ استهداف المسيحية من اليهود الملاعيين ابناء الافاعي قرى بأكملها ومدن وكنائس واديرة تم طمسها فضلا عن باقي الاثار الدينية وغير الدينية المسيحية او الاسلامية لذلك انا بنظري اليهود هم قوم افسد في ارض المسيح وسيأتي يوم يذوقون فيه الويلات وخصوصا رجالد دينهم الذين باعوا انفسهم للشيطان


----------



## أَمَة (18 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *الذكي لم يصنع الغبي ولكن فوجيئ به وبتهوره فقرر أن يراقب فقط من بعيد زي ماحضرتك بتقول*​


 
لا يا ابني! ذلك المدعو الذكي لم يفاجأ بالمدعو الغبي ...........
بل له ذاكرة لا تنسى أبدا بعكس المسيحي الذي يسامح ويغفر.
ذاكرة الأول لم تنسى ما فعل به الأخير منذ توغله قبل أربعة عشر قرن وخلال قرون قوته.

إنتظر مشاركتي الجاية.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

> لماذا كل جحافل المسلمين طوال 1400 سنة لم تقدر على حفنة اليهود المطاردين في كل مكان في العالم؟


وكمان مو فاهم في تاريخ هي فلسطين محتله طوال الف واربعمية سنه؟
والله انا المفروض ابخر نفسي قبل ما يصبيني اللي صايبك واتركك لناس تعلمك التاريخ ..كل هذه صفحات واخر شئ ماتعرف متى احتلت؟ تدري متى احتلت؟ لما الجحافل اللي تتكلم عنهم انقسمو وتفرقو وكل واحد قال نفسي وبس لكن دوام الحال من المحال والجحافل هذه هي اللي حررتها زمان من صليبين القادمين من وراء البحر اللي تسترو باسم الدين لنهبها .. اما اذا قصدك ليش اليهود موجودين فلانهم موجوين بقدرة الله وايش تبغي نقتلهم نذبحهم زي ماغيرنا لما تمكن منا ذبح حتى الحوامل؟ حنا ما نعادي الا اللي يعادينيا موزيك تبقي كل العالم تنقرض ويبقى انت واهل ديانتك ودي احلام  ماراح تتحقق الله يرحم والديك تعوذ من ابليس


----------



## أَمَة (18 يوليو 2012)

من عادتي أني لا اشارك في مواضيع فيها تطاحن بين الأعضاء على من هو الغاشم والظالم ومن هو الضحية المظلوم.

لأن كل واحد منهم يتكلم بقدر ما لديه من معلومات تاريخية محدودة وففا لمصادر مختلفة كتبت عن التاريخ من قبل مؤرخين مختلفين كل منهم كتب التاريخ بما يخدم اجندته السياسية. 

لا اكتب بصدد الحكم بل لأفرغ ما في جعبتي، تاركا للقارئ بكل محبة حرية حمل كلامي الموجه للجميع -وبشكل خاص الى المسيحيين منهم - المحمل الذي يحلو له ويقدر عليه وفقا لخلفيته الجامعة، ولسان حالي يقول مع المسيح:
 
 «*مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ *الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا*».
 
بكل تأكيد هذا *لا يعني الا نكون أوفياء للوطن *ولا أن نغمض أعيننا على الظلم لأن الظلم من  الظلمة والظلمة من الشرير ونحن أبناء النور والنعمة نرفض الظلم من أي طرف على أي طرف آخر. 
 
ولذلك احب أن انبه أن لا نجعل رفضنا للظلم يجر إقدامنا الى ظلام العالم فيصير كلامنا من حكمة هذا العالم الساقط، ونقول أقوالا مثل: عدو عدي صديقي، و يا نعيش زي الفل ...... وغيره من الأقوال، ويصبح طبيعي لنا أن نختار بين فاعلي الشر الأقل شرا أو خطرا، ناسيين أن الشرَّ يبقى شراً بغض النظر عن حجمه وأن الله لا يُسَر بالشر ولا يساكنه شرير.  

اليهودي ليس أقل عداوة لنا لأن تهويد العالم لا يهمه..................
ولا المسلم أشر عداوة لأنه يريد أن يؤسلم العالم بأي وسيلة ......

كلاهما سواء لأن *عدونا الحقيقي* ليس الإنسان اليهودي أو المسلم، بل *إبليس /عدو البشرية أجمع المتجسد* *في فكرهما و*بإرادتهما، إذ أن كليهما أحبا المجد الباطل والفاني أكثر من محبتهما لمعرفة الإله الحقيقي. 

*الأول* كانت له الوعود بالخلاص وعنده النبوءات ولكن حين تحقق الوعد وتمت النبوءات بمجيء المسيح يسوع رفضه حبا بالسلطة والنفوذ والمراكز ذات المجد الباطل والفاني - مدخل ابليس لقلب الإنسان.  رفض المسيح حين جاء ولكنه لا يزال ينتظره لأنه يعلم أن *الخلاص لا يكون إلا بالمسيح**....**المسكين* لا يزال ينتظر *واهما*

و *الثاني* أيضا أحب كل شهوات هذا العالم بما فيها من سلطة ونفوذ ومجد، و ملذات جسدية وغيرها، فأنكر مقابلها الوهية المسيح بعد 600 قرن من تأكيدها. بعد 600 قرت من ولادة المسيح العذراوية المعجزة وموته وقيامته وصعوده بالجسد الى السماء حيث أتى، و*عاد الى الخلف* بأتباعه الى عهد الناموس والشريعة *متوهما وموهما *أن الخلاص يكون بالأعمال الصالحة.

الذي يحصل والذي حصل وسيحصل لنا من إضطهاد ليس غريبا عنا، بل مؤكدا على لسان المسيح:

*18. «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ.*
*19. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ.*
*20. اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ.*
*21. لَكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*22. لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ.*
*23. اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضاً.*



*كلام مخيف حقا - لكن ليس لنا بل لمن ينكر الإبن.*
*11. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَهَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ.*
*12. مَنْ لَهُ الاِبْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ.*

أختم كلامي بسلام المسيح:


يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 «سلاما أترك لكم. *سلامي* أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. *لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب*.
لن يعم السلام في العالم بسيطرة الأقوى ولا بقوة السلاح..... لأن لا سلام بدون ملك السلام


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وكمان مو فاهم في تاريخ هي فلسطين محتله طوال الف واربعمية سنه؟
> والله انا المفروض ابخر نفسي قبل ما يصبيني اللي صايبك واتركك لناس تعلمك التاريخ ..كل هذه صفحات واخر شئ ماتعرف متى احتلت؟ تدري متى احتلت؟ لما الجحافل اللي تتكلم عنهم انقسمو وتفرقو وكل واحد قال نفسي وبس لكن دوام الحال من المحال والجحافل هذه هي اللي حررتها زمان من صليبين القادمين من وراء البحر اللي تسترو باسم الدين لنهبها .. الله يرحم والديك روح نام شوي وتعوذ من ابليس



انا لم اقل فلسطين!!

انا قلت جحافل المسلمين لم تقدر على ابادة اليهود رغم ان العالم كله بيضطهدهم ورغم انهم قلة....


بالنسبة لابليس اللي عامل لك ازمة كبيرة ده ....هو كلمة هي اللي هتبعده عني مثﻻً؟
تعاويذ وجﻻ جﻻ؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

المسلمين موجودين من 1400 سنة...ومع ذلك ابداً لم يقدروا على ابادة اليهود!


----------



## فلسطيني مسيحي1 (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وكمان مو فاهم في تاريخ هي فلسطين محتله طوال الف واربعمية سنه؟
> والله انا المفروض ابخر نفسي قبل ما يصبيني اللي صايبك واتركك لناس تعلمك التاريخ ..كل هذه صفحات واخر شئ ماتعرف متى احتلت؟ تدري متى احتلت؟ لما الجحافل اللي تتكلم عنهم انقسمو وتفرقو وكل واحد قال نفسي وبس لكن دوام الحال من المحال والجحافل هذه هي اللي حررتها زمان من صليبين القادمين من وراء البحر اللي تسترو باسم الدين لنهبها .. الله يرحم والديك روح نام شوي وتعوذ من ابليس


تحياتي اختي طبعا فلسطين بدأ احتلالها عام 1917 بوعد من بلفور الحقير وقبل ذلك كانت فلسطين ملك للفلسطين والعرب مسيحين ومسلمين ولكن عندي تنويه صغير بعد اذنك هولاء الغزاة ما اسمهم صليبين اسمهم الفرنجة لان ديننا منهم براء وهنا قرأت في احدى المرات ان اول سكان تم قتلهم هم المسيحين في فلسطين بسبب عدم وقوفنا معهم


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

لمعلوماتك انا اعرف عن التاريخ بالذات اكتر منك على الاقل ب10 مرات....لاني قريت فيه كتب من مختلف وجهات النظر!

ونظرتي للتاريخ ليست مجرد احداث متقطعة هنا وهناك....لكن الحمد لله وصلت لمرجلة النسيج المتشابك....مكانياً وزمانياً....

عارفة مثﻻً تاريخ الاتراك؟ من أين أتوا؟ وهل أرض الأناضول من حقهم؟

طب هل تعرفي العﻻقة بين الطاعون الكبير في أوروبا، وبين ثورات الإصﻻح البروتستانتية؟

بﻻش...طب تعرفي أصﻻً لماذا قامت الحروب الصليبية؟ خلينا في موضوع تلوكونه كتير...عشان اثبت جهلك بيه!

طب تعرفي ان صﻻح الدين كان خائناً لقائده نور الدين؟ وكانوا هيتحاربوا اﻻ ان نور الدين مات قبلها؟ صﻻح الدين اللي انتو عاملينه بطل ده!! وﻻ سماحته مع المسيحيين...هل تعرفين ماذا فعل لما دخل القدس؟


انتم ﻻ تعرفون سوى نسخة واحدة من التاريخ....كتبتوها لنفسكم وصدقتوها...


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

فلسطيني مسيحي1 قال:


> تحياتي اختي طبعا فلسطين بدأ احتلالها عام 1917 بوعد من بلفور الحقير وقبل ذلك كانت فلسطين ملك للفلسطين والعرب مسيحين ومسلمين ولكن عندي تنويه صغير بعد اذنك هولاء الغزاة ما اسمهم صليبين اسمهم الفرنجة لان ديننا منهم براء وهنا قرأت في احدى المرات ان اول سكان تم قتلهم هم المسيحين في فلسطين بسبب عدم وقوفنا معهم



"ملك للفلسطين والعرب مسيحين ومسلمين" ؟؟

والمسلمين امتلكوها امتى كده سمعني؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

نسيت العهدة العمرية شكلك...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

> انا قلت جحافل المسلمين لم تقدر على ابادة اليهود رغم ان العالم كله بيضطهدهم ورغم انهم قل



لان نحن مش زيك متمكن منا الحقد نبيدهم ليش؟ بالعكس كانو يعيشون بكثره في كثير من بلاد المسلمين ليه حد قالك انهم يستحقون الاباده وهم ابرياء ومسالمون طول ماهم محترمين وادمين نعاملهم بالحسنى هدفنا مش ابادة غيرنا مثل ماهو هدفك انت وانت تعرف اشلون ومتى وكيف احتلو فلسطين ومن ساعدهم وهم ربعك المسيحين الانجليز من ذاك اليوم بدات العداوه لانهم اغتصبو حق ليس لهم.. للاسف انت منطقك غريب وعجيب ومريض بحب ابادة الشعوب الاخرى والمشكله انك تدعي انك  مظلوم المظلوم ما يتمنى لغيره ظلم والقتل والفساد مش من اخلاقنا.. صحيح كان بامكانا نبيدهم لكن نحن مش انت والمبادئ مش زي بعض هذا دليل انك لو قدرت علينا يوم من الايام بتبيدنا اعوذ بالله من الشر اللي في قلبك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

فلسطيني 
ادري انهم الصليبين تسترو باسم الدين ذكرت هذا في ردي.. مثلما بعض الجماعات عندنا تقتل باسم الدين والدين بريئ منهم


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لان نحن مش زيك متمكن منا الحقد نبيدهم ليش؟ بالعكس كانو يعيشون بكثره في كثير من بلاد المسلمين ليه حد قالك انهم يستحقون الاباده وهم ابرياء ومسالمون طول ماهم محترمين وادمين نعاملهم بالحسنى هدفنا مش ابادة غيرنا مثل ماهو هدفك انت وانت تعرف اشلون ومتى وكيف احتلو فلسطين ومن ساعدهم وهم ربعك المسيحين الانجليز من ذاك اليوم بدات العداوه لانهم اغتصبو حق ليس لهم.. للاسف انت منطقك غريب وعجيب ومريض بحب ابادة الشعوب الاخرى والمشكله انك تدعي انك  مظلوم المظلوم ما يتمنى لغيره ظلم والقتل والفساد مش من اخلاقنا.. صحيح كان بامكانا نبيدهم لكن نحن مش انت والمبادئ مش زي بعض هذا دليل انك لو قدرت علينا يوم من الايام بتبيدنا اعوذ بالله من الشر اللي في قلبك



غيرت كﻻمك فجأة يعني!! فجأة صاروا اليهود حلوين وترضين تعيشي معهم!!
من فينا اللي قال لنا يوم؟

من فينا يؤمن انه سيأتي يوم تقول الشجرة يا مسلم ورائي يهودي فاقتله؟ أليس هذا الحديث المحرض هو ضد اليهود، من ايام نبيكم؟؟ فجأة صرنا نحن من نريد ابادة الناس، وانتم من ترضون باليهود ساكنين وسطكم؟!

الم اقل لك منطقك معوج؟

والغريب اصﻻً انك تتكلمي عن الصليبيين واليهود، كأن الأراضي دي كلها اراضيكم اصﻻً!!و ليس انكم غزوتم كل هذه الشعوب...العراق ومصر والشام...واذللتم اهلها...قتلتم الرجال واغتصبتم النساء واستعبدتم الأطفال!

وبعد كل هذا تقولون يحتلون أرضنا!!!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ما باقي غير تقولي سنستعيد الاندلس!!

نستعيد، وكأنها أرضكم، وليس انكم دخلتم غزاة كما فعلتم في باقي الشعوب!!

انا ما شفت وقاحة كهذي!! ﻻ اقصدك انت....انما اقصد ما يعتبره المسلمين حقاً لهم، ويتباكون عليه، وهم اصﻻً اغتصبوه من غيرهم!!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

مايهمني تعرف التاريخ اكثر عني اهم شئ ماتدلس فيما تعرفه وضيف لمعلوماتك لما اليهو اظهدوهم غيرنا احتمو فينا وسكنو معنا في بلاد اسلاميه كثيره مو معقول نببيدهم لا ديننا يسمح والاخلاق تسمح بقتلهم
عدم ابادتنا لهم لما كانو متعايشين معنا على مر القرون اكبر دليل ان نحن مو ارهابين وقتله والعكس صحيح هو انت شخصك اللي كنت تتمنى ان نبيدهم اعوذ بالله هقوتي لو اطيح في ايدك يوم من الايام بتذبحني انت خطر على الناس افكارك ماهي بعيده عن افكار المتطرفين


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

منطقي في مساندة اليهود هو:

انا مقتول مقتول...المسلمين لن يعطوني اكثر من الذمية المهينة...واغتصبوا شعبي وارضي....إذاً فلن اساندهم ليحتفظوا بحقي المغصوب مني في يدهم ضد عدو لهم!! لماذا ادفع حياتي ثمناً لحماية من شردني واذاني ويقولها صراحة انه لن يتوقف عن اذﻻلي؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مايهمني تعرف التاريخ اكثر عني اهم شئ ماتدلس فيما تعرفه وضيف لمعلوماتك لما اليهو اظهدوهم غيرنا احتمو فينا وسكنو معنا في بلاد اسلاميه كثيره مو معقول نببيدهم لا ديننا يسمح والاخلاق تسمح بقتلهم
> عدم ابادتنا لهم لما كانو متعايشين معنا على مر القرون اكبر دليل ان نحن مو ارهابين وقتله والعكس صحيح هو انت شخصك اللي كنت تتمنى ان نبيدهم اعوذ بالله هقوتي لو اطيح في ايدك يوم من الايام بتذبحني انت خطر على الناس افكارك ماهي بعيده عن افكار المتطرفين



هههه...ﻻ ما تخافي....انا ماباقدر اذبح فرخة!

لكني كما قلت، لست مستعداً ان ادفع حياتي ثمناً لحماية من يغتصب حقي ودمر حياتي، ويصر ان يعتبره حقه هو!


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

انا حتى لو في حرب ما اقدر اقتل....وﻻ حتى دفاعاً عن نفسي....

لكن ما اقوله هو: لن احارب اليهود من اجل المسلمين الذين اغتصبوا ارضي...ولن ادافع عمن دمروا شعبي وحضارتي، واحالوا حياتي جحيماً....إن جاءهم عدو اقوى منهم يذيقهم بعض مما فعلوه فينا....فلن ادافع عنهم....


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

> غيرت كﻻمك فجأة يعني!! فجأة صاروا اليهود حلوين وترضين تعيشي معهم!!


مش حلوين الحين كانو حلوين لما كانو مسالمين فرق بين عندما تكون مجرم وعندما تكون بريئ مش معقول احاسبك على ذنب لم ترتكبه بعد 



> من فينا اللي قال لنا يوم؟
> 
> من فينا يؤمن انه سيأتي يوم تقول الشجرة يا مسلم ورائي يهودي فاقتله؟ أليس هذا الحديث المحرض هو ضد اليهود، من ايام نبيكم؟؟ فجأة صرنا نحن من نريد ابادة الناس، وانتم من ترضون باليهود ساكنين وسطكم؟!



نحن قلنا وهذا اليوم راح يجي لانهم كما ترى ابتدو الظلم والعدوان وشايف على مر سنين هذه ايش يسون فينا هذا كله له ثمن
وراح يدفعونه هنا هم مجرمين ومش حلوين

ليتك تفهمني قبل ماتسوي اقتباسات لكلامي ارجوك

.ال





> عراق ومصر والشام...واذللتم اهلها...قتلتم الرجال واغتصبتم النساء واستعبدتم الأطفال!


على حد علمي هي اراضيكم واراضي مسلمينكم
مش اراضي الغرب ولا اليهود
انت تبغى توصل لشئ واحد وهو ان المسلمون محتلون مصر وعراق والشام معليش انا مو مصريه ولا شاميه ولا عراقيه ماراح ارد عليك هم المفروض يردون هذه الاراضي ايضا لله ومرت عليها اديان وحضارات كثيره ما اشتريتها حضرتك باموالك 
دام ذا اللي مضايقكك روح قول لهم يتركونها لك الحمد الله اني اماراتيه ومافي حد بعد ذي السنين بيقولون انتو محتلين بلاهم يا اخي .. مليت انا


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> على حد علمي هي اراضيكم واراضي مسلمينكم
> مش اراضي الغرب ولا اليهود
> انت تبغى توصل لشئ واحد وهو ان المسلمون محتلون مصر وعراق والشام معليش انا مو مصريه ولا شاميه ولا عراقيه ماراح ارد عليك هم المفروض يردون هذه الاراضي ايضا لله ومرت عليها اديان وحضارات كثيره ما اشتريتها حضرتك باموالك
> دام ذا اللي مضايقكك روح قول لهم يتركونها لك الحمد الله اني اماراتيه ومافي حد بعد ذي السنين بيقولون انتو محتلين بلاهم يا اخي .. مليت انا



هههه...اقول لهم يتركوها؟ وهل يذهب محتل بهذه البساطة؟
هل لو قلت لإسرائيل اتركوها، سيذهبون بهذي البساطة؟ بالقطع ﻻ!!

ﻻ اعلم بالتفصيل ما حدث في الجزيرة...انا اعتقد انه تم اجبار جميع القبائل على الخضوع للاسﻻم...

لكن ما انا متأكد منه هو أن العرق والشام ومصر وشمال افريقيا والاندلس وإيران والهند...

كلها تم غزوها بالقوة، ونهبها، وقتل كثير من الرجال، واغتصاب وسبي النساء...وأسوأ شيء هو خطف الاطفال واستعبادهم، او تجنيدهم للجهاد!

كمثال:
عمرو بن العاص في المدن الخمس بين مصر وليبيا، كان اهلها فقراء جداً، فاضطرهم إلى بيع اطفالهم عبيداً بدل الجزية...

اسألي اي مسيحي بالمنتدى هنا، سيقول لك ان العرب جاؤوا غزاة محتلين....وارتكبوا ابشع الفظائع في سكان المنطقة!

بالنسبة لاقباط مصر، دأب المسلمون على إذﻻل المصريين، واسلمتهم بكافة الطرق وبالإرهاب....عبد الملك بن مروان امر بقطع لسان كل من يتحدث المصرية...وفرض على الجميع العربية...

وكما تخاذل الفلسطينيون وباعوا اراضيهم (شرعاً) لليهود...في القرن العشرين...
كذلك وجد للاسف اقباط جبناء وخونة....بدل من ان يموتوا في سبيل بلدهم وإيمانهم، تعربوا...

هذا غير الاضطهاد الممنهج...فكل فترة كان يقوم الغوغاء المسلمين، يقتلون وينهبون ويحرقون بيوت الاقباط....والتضييق مستمر، وكلما قل الاقباط تم تضعيف الجزية عليهم لانهم صاروا اقل...وهكذا...

واليوم 90% من المصريين يكفرون بالحضارة المصرية العريقة الموجودة في هذه الارض من زمان...وبتمسحون في البدو...إنه اسوأ غزو اتى على مصر، حيث مسخ روح مصر تماماً...

كل الغزاة السابقين لم يغيروا مصر....احتلوها وسرقوها لكنهم لم يخنقوا روحها بهذا الشكل!

بعد كل ذلك...يتبجح المسلمون ويقولون ارضنا!! بل ويطردوننا منها!!

مسيحيو العراق يذبحون كالفراخ دون ثمن....ويتم طردهم وتهجيرهم قسراً....وهذا في القرن ال21...فما بالك بالف سنة مضت!


بعد كل ذلك تقولين هي ارض المسلمين والمسيحيين معاً!!!
ﻻ يا عزيزتي!

بمنطقك هذا...فلسطين ارض اليهود والعرب معاً...
وبمنطقك هذا....العراق ارض العراقيين والامريكان معاً....

مصر تحت أسوأ احتﻻل مر عليها....وانا لن اساند المحتلين، ضد غزاة اخرين....


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب يعني ابن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال(( ‏ ‏لا تقوم الساعة حتى يقاتل المسلمون ‏‏ اليهود ‏ ‏فيقتلهم المسلمون حتى يختبئ اليهودي من وراء الحجر والشجر فيقول الحجر أو الشجر يا مسلم يا عبد الله هذا يهودي خلفي فتعال فاقتله إلا ‏‏ الغرقد ‏ ‏فإنه من شجر ‏‏ اليهود ))

هذا الكﻻم من ايام النبي ذات نفسه!! وليس كﻻم من القرن ال21!


قتل اليهود سُنة مؤكدة:

http://www.al-eman.com/الكتب/الوعد ... النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم /i120&d84715&c&p1


أيضاً نبيكم قال عن اليهود احفاد القردة والخنازير...وقتلة الانبياء...وأنهم بﻻ عهد...


كل هذا التحريض....

وتقولين وافقنا ان يعيشوا بيننا؟


يا شيخة اتقي الله كفاكم كذباً!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

ه





> هه...اقول لهم يتركوها؟ وهل يذهب محتل بهذه البساطة؟
> هل لو قلت لإسرائيل اتركوها، سيذهبون بهذي البساطة؟ بالقطع ﻻ!!



هم اصحاب الارض مثلك تماما واقع لازم تقبل به لا الحين ولا مليون سنه قدام راح يتركونها مثلما تحبونها يحبونها انت للاسف اناني وفاكر ان الارض مخلف عليها اهلك 


> ﻻ اعلم بالتفصيل ما حدث في الجزيرة...انا اعتقد انه تم اجبار جميع القبائل على الخضوع للاس


اي صح جميع القبائل القويه جبرهم شخص واحد العقل نعمه

عمرو بن العاص في المدن الخمس بين مصر وليبيا، كان اهلها فقراء جداً، فاضطرهم إلى بيع اطفالهم عبيداً بدل الجزية...
اسألي اي مسيحي بالمنتدى هنا، سيقول لك ان العرب جاؤوا غزاة محتلين....وارتكبوا ابشع الفظائع في سكان المنطق

انت واي واحد اخر مثل تفكيرك سهل يفتري ويتخيل احداث غريبه ليش اسال انا قرات اكثر من كذا في موقع اخر والله استعباد الناس       ما يخضعهم واكبر دليل الفلسطين قتل وتشريد وصامدووون انما العدل والمحبه هم السحر 


وا





> ليوم 90% من المصريين يكفرون بالحضارة المصرية العريقة الموجودة في هذه الارض من زمان...وبتمسحون في البدو...إنه اسوأ غزو اتى على مصر، حيث مسخ روح مصر تماماً...



كل البلاد فيها حضارات تمر عليها المصريين يحبون حضارتهم جدا ما شفت بحياتي مصري ما يفتخر بحضارته لدرجه اني اقول احيانا هو انتم فقط اللي عندكم حضاره يا اخي نحن ال مش مصريين درسنا حضارتها 
في مدارسنا مابالك باهل البلد؟ انت بس زعلان ان بجانب افتخارهم في حضاراتهم القديمه يفتخرون باسلامهم وهذا مش من حقكك تبغيهم يتبرون من حضارتهم الاسلاميه عشان سواد عيونك؟ ما تخليك منصف واللي ماترضاه لنفسك لا ترضاه على غيرك



> مسيحيو العراق يذبحون كالفراخ دون ثمن....ويتم طردهم وتهجيرهم قسراً....وهذا في القرن ال21...فما بالك بالف سنة مضت


!
هولاء بذات ماجلب لهم الحسره غير اخوانك الغزاة المتسترين باسم الصليب والدين والقنابل الذريه انا مادري وايش كان وضعهم على ايام صدام لكن وضعهم الآن سيئ بسبب حقد امريكا عليهم قسمت بلدهم وبعد كذا سلمتهم للمتطرفين وايش تبغي دليل اكبر من ذي الهمجيه اللي دفع ثمنها مسلمون ومسيحيون؟ وهم اللي كانو عايشين في امان الله 



> مصر تحت أسوأ احتﻻل مر عليها....وانا لن اساند المحتلين، ضد غزاة اخري


ن.
وايش تنتظر روح حررها وامانه لو انتصرت علمني


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ه
> 
> هم اصحاب الارض مثلك تماما واقع لازم تقبل به لا الحين ولا مليون سنه قدام راح يتركونها مثلما تحبونها يحبونها انت للاسف اناني وفاكر ان الارض مخلف عليها اهلك
> ﻻ اعلم بالتفصيل ما حدث في الجزيرة...انا اعتقد انه تم اجبار جميع القبائل على الخضوع للاس
> ...



بمجرد ما تتحرر ساقول لك )

لكن ﻻزم الجبناء يتوقفوا عن خوفهم وخنوعهم اوﻻً

اما الباقي...اراك تتناسين اشياء مهمة! كما قلت لك...ان كنت مصرة على تصديق كتب التاريخ التي زورتموها لانفسكم....براحتك!

بالنسبة للعراقيين.....تاني...الغزو الامريكي كان في القرن 21...ماذا عن غزو العراق ايام الصحابة؟ وإن كان الذبح والتهجير من المتطرفين يحدث بهذه الصورة اليوم من مسلمي القرن 21....فكيف كان اذاً في ايام الصحابة والخلفاء؟

ماذا عن العهدة العمرية في القدس؟

وفي مصر...شئت ام ابيت....حدثت مجازر ومذابح واستعباد...
هل تسمعي عن الارتباع؟

ده كان حاجة كده بتحصل في مصر...كان الجندي العربي في الربيع يحل ضيفاً ثقيﻻً على أي عائلة مصرية يختارها....وعليها ان تضيفه ثﻻثة ايام...طبعاً الزوج يكون في الحقل يعمل طوال النهار...والجندي يغتصب زوجته بقوة القانون....فان اعترض تقام عليه العقوبة...نعم العدل!


بالنسبة للاستعباد: كيف ﻻ تعرفين ان سوق الرقيق ازدهرت بشكل كبير جداً مع الغزوات الاسﻻمية؟ الإسﻻم ليس دين...بل إمبراطورية ودولة احتﻻل تريد اخضاع الشعوب كلها تحت اقدامها حتى يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون!


ﻻ ليست هذه أراضي الإسﻻم!! هي أراضينا ﻻ أراضي دين رجل بدوي من القرن السابع....

كﻻمك يكون صحيحاً...تكون الارض ملكاً لنا ولهم...لو وافق المسلمين ان نعيش في دولة علمانية تساوي بين جميع الاديان، بل وبين الاديان والالحاد ايضاً...وتكون هويتها قومية....مصرية ﻻ عربية...

اما ان تفرض الدولة الاسﻻمية على كل هذه الشعوب...فهذا ما نرفضه....ﻷنها دولة احتﻻل...ولن احارب من اجل دولة تحتل ارضي!


جاوبيني بقى على التناقض بين حبكم لليهود وكراهيتكم ليها....جبت لك بالدليل انكم تكرهونهم من يومكم وتحاولون القضاء عليهم....فلماذا لم تقدروا عليهم الى اليوم؟


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وايش تنتظر روح حررها وامانه لو انتصرت علمني



إذاً فهذا اعتراف منك ان الموضوع هو فرض امر واقع وغلبة....وليس حقوق واستحقاقات!

لذلك حق إذاً لليهود ان يأخذوا فلسطين!


ليس للعرب أي حق في أي أراضي خارج الجزيرة العربية...وأي ادعاء غير ذلك يعطي تلقائياً الحق لليهود في فلسطين...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

> ذاً فهذا اعتراف منك ان الموضوع هو فرض امر واقع وغلبة....وليس حقوق واستحقاقات!



ياليل ما اطولك 
اضحكتني  على ذا الصباح الله يسعدك 
هذه هي الخلاصه؟ تقولني حجي ماقلته يالله تثبت عقولنا


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

كﻻمك معناه انك تعتمدين على Consequentialism

ان الحكم على الافعال يكون بنتائجها...نتصارع، والكسبان هو اللي معاه الحق!!

هل مثﻻً لو أباد العرب شعب معين....معنى ذلك ان الارض التي احتلوها مكان هذا الشعب هي من حقهم؟

هل لو لم يقدر الاقباط على تحرير ارضهم....معنى ذلك ان العرب هم السكان الاصليين؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هل مثﻻً لو أباد العرب شعب معين....معنى ذلك ان الارض التي احتلوها مكان هذا الشعب هي من حقهم؟
> 
> هل لو لم يقدر الاقباط على تحرير ارضهم....معنى ذلك ان العرب هم السكان الاصليين؟


*الارض ارض الله فى الاصل ولم يعطيك*
*صك دائم بها .. وله ان ياخذها منك فى*
*اى وقت ويعطيها لغيرك سواء بطرق*
*سلمية او حربية يقدرها الله وكم من*
*اراضى كان يعيش بها شعوب واخذتها*
*شعوب اخرى !!*
*تذكر دائما .. الارض ملك لله وليست لاحد اخر :yaka:*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الارض ارض الله فى الاصل ولم يعطيك*
> *صك دائم بها .. وله ان ياخذها منك فى*
> *اى وقت ويعطيها لغيرك سواء بطرق*
> *سلمية او حربية يقدرها الله وكم من*
> ...



طب ما اليهود بيقولوا نفس الكلام، تختلفوا بايه عنهم ‏؟!‏


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الارض ارض الله فى الاصل ولم يعطيك*
> *صك دائم بها .. وله ان ياخذها منك فى*
> *اى وقت ويعطيها لغيرك سواء بطرق*
> *سلمية او حربية يقدرها الله وكم من*
> ...



رد عليك الاخ كيرلس في كلمتين!

بالنسبة للارض ملك لله....دي مصيبة....لانه تحت هذا المسمى، تستعبد الشعوب، تحت اسم اخضاعها لدين الله او شرعه او اي حاجة من الله بقى!


----------



## رامي-777 (18 يوليو 2012)

> رامي
> الله يخليك لا تستقطع نصوص وتسقطها على واقعكم


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]واوووووووووووو     انا استقطعت النصوص من وين بس !!!!!!!! [/FONT]​ 


> اليهودي ليس أقل عداوة لنا لأن تهويد العالم لا يهمه..................
> ولا المسلم أشر عداوة لأنه يريد أن يؤسلم العالم بأي وسيلة ......


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]كلام سليم [/FONT]



> نسيت العهدة العمرية شكلك...


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبه لعهده العمريه لأسف في كثير مسيحيين مس ناسينه بل مخدعين فيه ويعتبروها انها حفظت حقوق المسيحيين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهاد الي بيعلمو في المدارس ما يعرفو انه ادلال للمسيحيين ولنوثق هدا  الكلام هدا ما جاء في تفسير ابن كثير ....[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وَلِهَذَا اِشْتَرَطَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَمِير الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ تِلْكَ الشُّرُوط الْمَعْرُوفَة فِي إِذْلَالهمْ وَتَصْغِيرهمْ وَتَحْقِيرهمْ وَذَلِكَ مِمَّا رَوَاهُ الْأَئِمَّة الْحُفَّاظ مِنْ رِوَايَة عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن غَنْم الْأَشْعَرِيّ قَالَ : كَتَبْت لِعُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ حِين صَالَحَ نَصَارَى مِنْ أَهْل الشَّام بِسْمِ اللَّه الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم هَذَا كِتَاب لِعَبْدِ اللَّه عُمَر أَمِير الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ نَصَارَى مَدِينَة كَذَا وَكَذَا إِنَّكُمْ لَمَّا قَدِمْتُمْ عَلَيْنَا سَأَلْنَاكُمْ الْأَمَان لِأَنْفُسِنَا وَذَرَارِيّنَا وَأَمْوَالنَا وَأَهْل مِلَّتنَا وَشَرَطْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسنَا أَنْ لَا نُحْدِث فِي مَدِينَتنَا وَلَا فِيمَا حَوْلهَا دَيْرًا وَلَا كَنِيسَة وَلَا قلاية وَلَا صَوْمَعَة رَاهِب وَلَا نُجَدِّد مَا خَرِبَ مِنْهَا وَلَا نُحْيِي مِنْهَا مَا كَانَ خُطَطًا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَنْ لَا نَمْنَع كَنَائِسنَا أَنْ يَنْزِلهَا أَحَد مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي لَيْل وَلَا نَهَار وَأَنْ نُوَسِّع أَبْوَابهَا لِلْمَارَّةِ وَابْن السَّبِيل وَأَنْ نُنْزِل مِنْ رَأَيْنَا مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام نُطْعِمهُمْ وَلَا نَأْوِي فِي كَنَائِسنَا وَلَا مَنَازِلنَا جَاسُوسًا وَلَا نَكْتُم غِشًّا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا نُعَلِّم أَوْلَادنَا الْقُرْآن وَلَا نُظْهِر شِرْكًا وَلَا نَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ أَحَدًا وَلَا نَمْنَع أَحَدًا مِنْ ذَوِي قَرَابَتنَا الدُّخُول فِي الْإِسْلَام إِنْ أَرَادُوهُ وَأَنْ نُوَقِّر الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَنْ نَقُوم لَهُمْ مِنْ مَجَالِسنَا إِنْ أَرَادُوا الْجُلُوس وَلَا نَتَشَبَّه بِهِمْ فِي شَيْء مِنْ مُلَابِسهمْ فِي قَلَنْسُوَة وَلَا عِمَامَة وَلَا نَعْلَيْنِ وَلَا فَرْق شَعْر وَلَا نَتَكَلَّم بِكَلَامِهِمْ وَلَا نَكَتْنِي بِكُنَاهُمْ وَلَا نَرْكَب السُّرُوج وَلَا نَتَقَلَّد السُّيُوف وَلَا نَتَّخِذ شَيْئًا مِنْ السِّلَاح وَلَا نَحْمِلهُ مَعَنَا وَلَا نَنْقُش خَوَاتِيمنَا بِالْعَرَبِيَّةِ وَلَا نَبِيع الْخُمُور وَأَنْ نَجُزّ مَقَادِيم رُءُوسنَا وَأَنْ نَلْزَم زَيِّنَا حَيْثُمَا كُنَّا وَأَنْ نَشُدّ الزَّنَانِير عَلَى أَوْسَاطنَا وَأَنْ لَا نُظْهِر الصَّلِيب عَلَى كَنَائِسنَا وَأَنْ لَا نُظْهِر صُلُبنَا وَلَا كُتُبنَا فِي شَيْء مِنْ طُرُق الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا أَسْوَاقهمْ وَلَا نَضْرِب نَوَاقِيسنَا فِي كَنَائِسنَا إِلَّا ضَرْبًا خَفِيفًا وَأَنْ لَا نَرْفَع أَصْوَاتنَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فِي كَنَائِسنَا فِي شَيْء فِي حَضْرَة الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا نَخْرُج شَعَّانِينَ وَلَا بُعُوثًا وَلَا نَرْفَع أَصْوَاتنَا مَعَ مَوْتَانَا وَلَا نُظْهِر النِّيرَان مَعَهُمْ فِي شَيْء مِنْ طُرُق الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا أَسْوَاقهمْ وَلَا نُجَاوِرهُمْ بِمَوْتَانَا وَلَا نَتَّخِذ مِنْ الرَّقِيق مَا جَرَى عَلَيْهِ سِهَام الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَنْ نُرْشِد الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا نَطْلُع عَلَيْهِمْ فِي مَنَازِلهمْ . قَالَ فَلَمَّا أَتَيْت عُمَر بِالْكِتَابِ زَادَ فِيهِ وَلَا نَضْرِب أَحَدًا مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ شَرَطْنَا لَكُمْ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنْفُسنَا وَأَهْل مِلَّتنَا وَقَبِلْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْأَمَان فَإِنْ نَحْنُ خَالَفْنَا فِي شَيْء مِمَّا شَرَطْنَاهُ لَكُمْ وَوَظَّفْنَا عَلَى أَنْفُسنَا فَلَا ذِمَّة لَنَا وَقَدْ حَلَّ لَكُمْ مِنَّا مَا يَحِلّ مِنْ أَهْل الْمُعَانَدَة وَالشِّقَاق[/FONT]* .

http://quran.al-islam.com/Page.aspx?pageid=221&BookID=11&Page=191

0


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

رامي-777 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]واوووووووووووو     انا استقطعت النصوص من وين بس !!!!!!!! [/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...



بالضبط!! وبعد كل هذا الإذﻻل....والإذﻻل الأسوأ منه بغسيل دماغ المسيحيين وجعلهم يتغنون بها.... تلومني لاني ارفض ان اضع حياتي دفاعاً عنهم؟


----------



## رامي-777 (18 يوليو 2012)

> بغسيل دماغ المسيحيين وجعلهم يتغنون بها.... تلومني لاني ارفض ان اضع حياتي دفاعاً عنهم؟



 الومك ازاي هو انت عايز تضع حياتك دفاعا عن ابليس !!!! هما يوخدو بناتنا  ويهنو مسيحنا واحنا اموت عشانهم لا حلوا هاي !!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بالضبط!! وبعد كل هذا الإذﻻل....والإذﻻل الأسوأ منه بغسيل دماغ المسيحيين وجعلهم يتغنون بها.... تلومني لاني ارفض ان اضع حياتي دفاعاً عنهم؟


*
دخلك مين طلب منك تموت علشانهم مثلاً ؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يوليو 2012)

رامي-777 قال:


> الومك ازاي هو انت عايز تضع حياتك دفاعا عن ابليس !!!! هما يوخدو بناتنا  ويهنو مسيحنا واحنا اموت عشانهم لا حلوا هاي !!!!!


*
يعني الصراحة لم أسمع عن خطف فتيات مسيحيات فلسطينيات لأسلمتهم 

هذه في مصر فقط 

لا أعرف ما علاقة هذا بموضوع هذا الخبر ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد كفايه اوى كده 

يُغلق


----------

